# Waterless trout cleaning.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Give this method a try for cleaning trout. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFEeojC8t5c[/ame]


----------



## countdogula (Jan 16, 2014)

I like this.


----------



## webmark (Feb 22, 2014)

Cut the ass out (v-cut); slice up to just between the pectoral fins; cut the gills at the jaw line; grab the gills and pull the guts out.


----------



## Inteldrour (Feb 26, 2014)

very professional video..


----------



## Swervage (Sep 15, 2014)

Cool video, like it..


----------

